# If the ipad 3 doubles its resolution to 2048x1536 it's great news for reading PDF scores



## adg21 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think I'll sell my printer when I get me one of these.


----------



## nikolas (Nov 25, 2011)

And you will suffer the tiny size of the whole page (which will be limited to the ipad screen size, regardless of resolution), eventually...

High resolution and tiny screen size doesn't change a thing! 

But it IS interesting, how apple will be able to make such a high resolution on such a small screen


----------



## Pietro (Nov 25, 2011)

iPad and iPad 2 are already ok for reading. I have some experience with iPad 1 on orchestral sessions. You can always zoom in, if you need details.

Higher resolution would be nice, and will help getting the details, but then, what Nikolas said - the problem will be size of the screen. It's not A4, simply .

- Piotr


----------



## JJP (Nov 25, 2011)

If the resolution was doubled, maybe. Small study scores are bad enough in printed form. I have one on my desk that is 7"x5". A high-quality PDF might be an improvement on that.

But, I like marking up my scores. PDFs can be cumbersome that way.


----------



## adg21 (Nov 27, 2011)

nikolas @ Fri Nov 25 said:


> High resolution and tiny screen size doesn't change a thing!
> 
> But it IS interesting, how apple will be able to make such a high resolution on such a small screen



Couldn't disagree more! If you've used the iphone or similar you'll know you can view high levels of detail in smaller areas. For large study scores i think it'll work well, esp in portrait mode with horizontal scroll. Eventually the problem will be screen size but i don't think we've reached that point yet.

But for instrument practicing i'd agree it wont do much.


----------



## RyBen (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't waste your money on a mainstream tablet. They're not very useful IMO. Get an IBM convertible tablet. They're sturdy and MUCH more functional because they're full laptops. Yeah it's not as slim as an iPad, but they're slim enough to read PDFs. I ordered an older Lenovo x61 tablet recently and it's not bleeding edge but it's perfect for reading on, writing on, and doing everything you would on a laptop. My model came with a biometric finger scanner for quick secure logging in too. Obviously there's newer models with i7's and all that jazz. Using a pen as opposed to a finger is much more precise as well, to the point that you can draw with a good degree of pressure sensitivity. The screen size is just a tad smaller than 8.5x11 paper. The 4:3 screens tend to match this proportion a little better than modern 16:9 screens and are ideal for PDF reading.

BTW you don't need a very high resolution for sheet music. 1024x768 isn't that bad, even for a full orchestral layout.

If portability is your main concern, I suppose the iPad would be the better choice, but if you need a larger screen and more functionality, consider a Tablet PC.


----------

